# MIUI wont notify on incoming messages



## dppatel (Aug 22, 2011)

im running miui 1.9.9 and it wont give me a notification on incoming sms's. It didnt do it on the previous version and it doesnt on this one. The only way i can tell is the lockscreen icon or actually opening the app. Any one know whats going on? Help please


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

go to the messaging app and make sure you have a ringtone set and enabled, if so check settings>volume and sound and then make sure notification volume is turned up.


----------



## dppatel (Aug 22, 2011)

i had already had a ringtone set up and the volume all the way up. i have also had the vibrate to notify on as well. but nothing happens. i dont get a notification sound, or a vibrate, no notification icon on the status bar. nothing. if i have the phone already unlocked, i have to go into the app to see if i have a message. i have it locked, the only way i can tell if i have a message is to see a indicator bubble on the unlock bar.


----------

